# Konzept Automobiltechnik Grille Pic Request



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone running either of these two grilles? I'm trying to decide between the 2 but I can't find good pictures. 

http://www.ttstuff.com/images/395/KA-T1HBG-BK-01-395.JPG

http://www.ttstuff.com/images/T/KA-T1MBG-BK-02T.JPG


Thanks!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Pretty sure CoachVtt has one. Not bad in person, but I have a few reservations about the design. 
1. I think the holes in the pattern are too big.
2. I don't like how there are holes in the top row that are filled in. Kinda ruins the "mesh" look.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I like the first one but what do I know, all I see is function.


----------



## audibhn (Jun 1, 2011)

*Lagre mesh grill pic*

Here's a pic of my TT with the larger mesh grill installed. Really like how it looks on the car. Yes, it would be better with a slightly smalerl mesh pattern.

The only problem is if you wanted to put the logo on this grill. The emblem WILL NOT fit the adapter plate that comes with the grill. This was OK by me cuz I debadged the whole car anyway.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Ive found a source for the mesh that is the same size as our lower grills. I plan on using that to make a grill for mine. I will set up a group buy for sheets of it if I can get enough interest.


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, but i still cant decide! :facepalm:

Neither mesh pattern is the same as the bottom grilles, so I think the bigger one will give a more bold look, I like how the actual mesh is like an inch or so further in than the lip of it. 

Mine got backed into so I have to get a new grille anyway, I'm trying not to spend more than $100. Anyone else suggest any others?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I have the first one installed. Looks great and the larger mesh doesn't look bad because the opening is proportionally larger (hope that makes sense)
Unless you are looking to nitpick or looking specifically for the difference - Your eyes don't really gravitate to that. 

These should help. 



















Yes - spacers needed up front - shut it.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Hhhmmm, that looks great for airflow – something I need 

Do you have any farther away shots with the grill not in the dark? I want to PS some rings on there and see what it looks like.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

This is the only one I have on the computer here that has more light... Help?










No I didn't use the brush... :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Ive found a source for the mesh that is the same size as our lower grills. I plan on using that to make a grill for mine. I will set up a group buy for sheets of it if I can get enough interest.


 This sounds like the best option to me

And on a side note


madmax199 said:


> I like the first one but what do I know, all I see is function.





ILLA NOIZ said:


> Yes - spacers needed up front - shut it.





ILLA NOIZ said:


> No I didn't use the brush... :laugh:


All of these made me lol:laugh:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

When your on this site as much as we are... You know the comments before they are even said. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> When your on this site as much as we are... You know the comments before they are even said. :laugh:


Haha and when you can make connections to past threads 
Damn college for boring me to death:laugh:


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks ILLA NOIZ just what I was looking for. I like it, I think I'd spray paint my bottom grilles so theyre deep black, being the same shade should help the uniformity as well. Even though I'd have to do it once a month


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I own a Nutrition Store - so I have all day... 

The stock color of the lower grills will match perfect. When I installed the VOTEX I gave mine a fresh coat of Spray Paint to freshen mine up and thought I bought a nice Satin Finish. After they dried I realized some jackass put a flat black in with the satin at the store. (shame on me for not double checking):banghead:

It's on my to do list next time I clean the car. :laugh:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> This is the only one I have on the computer here that has more light... Help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting buddy! Now I have to have it, it looks decent on a black car and will offer plenty of flow :thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Great... Now I'm gonna have 50 cars that look like mine  j/k

Glad I could help out. :thumbup:


----------

